# Grazing horses on ground sprayed with weed killer



## allthatjazz (17 December 2011)

Question is: how long should ground be left before putting horses back on?

I've no idea what weed killer has been used by YO but the ground itself is a hard standing area at top of field (by gateway) and grass/weeds had started growing through so YO sprayed it about 4 weeks ago to kill them off. The grass/weeds are now a yellow colour but are still there!! Due to the field being excessively wet and muddy YO has now courdoned off the hardstanding area as a leg stretching paddock without them being able to churn up the ground. They'll be turned out there tomorrow with hay so they'll have something to eat. But is it safe?? Are they likely to nibble at the yellow grass/weeds? 

Your advice would be much appreciated!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 December 2011)

*2 weeks before you put horses back on
 or
 until you can no longer see the fertilizer pellets. 

 Or until it rains heavily


 Is the simple answer  thats what I am told to do and out land guy is amazing *

 Its a bit late to weedkill tho


 we have ours  harrowed  then fertilized  then weedkilled  in the spring


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (17 December 2011)

sounds like he has used staccotto, which i think(without going outside now to get the container) is glyphosphate... which kills everything! slowly. if he has sprayed 4 weeks ago you should be safe (dont quote me) i would suggest you strimm off any above ground, then rake and collect. before letting the horses on! and offering ad lib super hay or haylage. or wait another couple of weeks til dead yellow undergrowth has gone.. but to be on the safe side do ask what spray was used, and the guidelines with it~!


----------



## Noodlebug (18 December 2011)

My horse was choking through out the summer and the vet was puzzled as to why. Only happened every so often but enough to worry. Went away in August and September and then he had one mild episode in Oct. Turned out it was because field was weed killed with Pastor! Only know because nettles were done the same day he choked in Oct. Fenced off that part of field and fingers crossed hasn't happened again. I didn't know it had been done so never connected the two!!!


----------

